# Unsigned solves.



## Lid (Jun 4, 2017)

Unsigned solves what happens?
1. The competitor have not signed BUT the judge have signed?
2. The competitor have signed, but not the judge.
3. Neither have signed.

Which regulations applies?


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jun 4, 2017)

Lid said:


> Unsigned solves what happens?
> 1. The competitor have not signed BUT the judge have signed?
> 2. The competitor have signed, but not the judge.
> 3. Neither have signed.
> ...



A7c) The judge and competitor must each check the recorded result, and sign (or initial) the score sheet to acknowledge that the result is correct, complete, properly formatted, and clearly readable. This finishes the attempt.

If the either of the signatures are missing, the attempt literally does not finish. In practice, a dnf is only given if the competitors signature is missing as the judge signing isn't really the responsibility of the competitor.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 4, 2017)

DNF. It happened to my friend once. He forgot to sign


----------

